# Sore afterwards



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Do any of you get sore after sex? We're not being rough or anything just normal sex but I am so sore for a few days afterwards. My abdomen feels kinda bloated and tender or bruised feeling.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yup, I do. But it could be that now I only get it when I go to Jersey and before that it was about 3 years prior that I had any. I have trouble with rear entry positions hurting my intestines. I feel full and it's very uncomfortable.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes i get it every time i have sex


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Well i have sex twice a week (weekdays and weekends)







no i dont really more like once every 2 yrs but i get pain afterwards, i dont know why and i sure aint asking my doc id go red in the chops


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

Joolie, the answer to your problem may be that you need to have it more than once every 2 years!







Sandi~


----------

